# WOOT we did it



## J-kid (Oct 4, 2002)

Thank you for building a MMA forum i will add new topics weekly to keep this place rolling in people !!!!


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

Cool we will try to keep up out end 
:drinkbeer


----------



## cdhall (Oct 4, 2002)

Congratulations on the new "forum."

I don't watch MMA or anything, but I like the concept and I will check in here to learn about it. :karate:

I see Kenpo as a MMA.  I mean we teach that if you ever have to use this stuff, it will get ugly and strikes, sprains, breaks, chokes, et. al. will all be used in addition possibly to trash can lids (true story) and maybe even cue balls in a bar towel (Mr. Segal).

Although I don't "study" for MMA competition, I think the guys that do must be thinking straight.  I think it is very good, difficult and even dangerous to know for sure whether your stuff works or not.

So how do you study for MMA?  Or is it that you study whatever you want and that MMA only refers to the type of competition you are in?

There are no MMA styles, right?
But I guess there are trainers that will train people to fight in a MMA event like you might train for a Boxing match or Olympic Wrestling or something?

Do I have this straight?

Now that I have cable again, maybe  I can watch a few of these and learn a bit more about the whole MMA thing.  Personally I started going to point tournaments this year as a kind of a "test" and I think I'm going to the State Championships for this circuit in all 3 of my divisions, but the invitations don't come out for another month or so.

I hope this forum does well.  Good luck to all of you.
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

My friend yes there are.

1.  Ruas Vale Tudo
2.  Lions Den Submisson Fighting
3.  Militeach Fighting System
4.  Pancrace Hybrid Wrestling ( In Japan they call the style Pancraceism) 
5.  Shoot Fighting
6.  Shooto


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 4, 2002)

I think  I Speak for everyone when I say, "Please don't use the term WOOT again!!!!"

Seriously, MMA is an interesting sport. Personally I am partial to the oldstyle UFC and pancase in Japan.

Tony


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

There it is
LoL
:cheers: 
Good Stuff


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

why not'??


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

I don't know i was quoteing the top.
:idunno:


----------



## Elfan (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *My friend yes there are.
> 
> 1.  Ruas Vale Tudo
> ...



I've just started to go back and watch some old MMA stuf.  Could you give a brief desciption of some of those styles?


----------



## ace (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *I've just started to go back and watch some old MMA stuf.  Could you give a brief desciption of some of those styles? *




Sure....

Basicly They are styels That have developed
Through,The Different Organizations envolved with MMA


----------



## Elfan (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Sure....
> 
> Basicly They are styels That have developed
> Through,The Different Organizations envolved with MMA *



Heh well that was detailed.


----------



## ace (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Heh well that was detailed. *


Ok

Ruas Vale Tudo was created by Marco Ruas
Using Techniques From, Mauy Thai,Luta Livre,Judo,Capoera
Boxing & Ju Jitsu. He Show Cased his Styel in UFC 7
Useing, Submisson,Body Slam & Hard Leg Kicks.

His Students include Pedro Rizzo, Bobalu & Chris Brennan


Lions Den Submisson Fighting is a Blend of Wrestling,Submissons
Mauy Thai & Body Buliding.

Some of The Top Fighters out There have Represented
Lions Den, Ken & Frank Shamrock, Jerry Bolander, Guy Mezger
Maurice Smith, Tra Tellmin,Joe Hurly & Many More.

Shooto Was Founded By Satoru Sayama using Techniques
From His instructers, Catch as Catch Can Wrestling(Karl Goth)
Sambo(Victor Koga) Mauy Thai(Toshio Fujiwara)

These Are all Styels that consentrate on Wining
MMA Styel Fights.

Is That enough or Would U Like More???????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


:lookie: :wavey: :lookie:


----------



## Seigi (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks!

I love MMA, The more info. the better.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 8, 2003)

Ya Primo you have to get me a viewing of that tape so i can start posting in the MMA section agian.  ( I don't know who won the Pride fights)


----------

